# Sadie on SQ fluids



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, my Sadie cat is now starting on weekly SQ fluids. We sent in her labs today and I should have the results tomorrow but the vet felt that due to her recurrent dehydration and listlessness it is time to start her on regular fluid. I am all for it if it helps her to feel better. So I'll be giving her fluids weekly and add vitamin B12 injections every 2 weeks.

I am hoping this keeps her happy and healthy for a while...


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

The fluids did wonders for my senior girl--good luck with your kitty


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

i agree with Sheets the fluids really helped my old girl kitty feel much better for quite a while


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

One of my best friends cat was diagnosed with kidney failure in October. From that day forward, they gave her fluids every night under her skin (at home)--and took her in for frequent bloodwork checks/etc. 

She lived quite comfortably until last month. 

I hope the diagnosis isn't as bad as hers--but the fluids did keep her comfortable for quite a bit longer than the vet even expected. 

Best wishes to Sadie and to you.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers for Sadie. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sadie is living a good life and I am hoping the fluids help her to continue to do so. She is doing well with the adjustments of her medication for her hyperthyroidism. The vet mentioned that frequently in cats the lab values don't show renal failure until 75% of the kidney function is lost. Sadie's symptoms are suggesting she needs a boost to help her feel well.
Sadie is 18 but her heart speaks of a much younger cat. She is a sweetie and softie and loves to be held on my shoulder like a baby that is being consoled.
I am glad there is something that can help her to feel better and hopefully stailize her health. It is good to hear that it has been helpful to others with aging cats.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Hoping and praying for the best for your little kitty cat Sadie.

I know the SQ fluids really helped Zoey to stay feeling good for as long as possible.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am hoping for Sadie to feel a lot better soon! Hyperthyroidism is a nasty disease in kitties.
I am hoping her kidney values will be better than expected! The SQ fluids should help a lot!
Good luck to Sadie!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my old kitty was sustained for about 6 months on SQ fluids, and it was amazing how much better she felt once we started doing it! I hope it works as well for Sadie as it did for my old girl.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sadie's CBC came back OK. That is good news! They were concerned she was having problems with her bone marrow producing WBCs. So we are working on the thought that Sadie has early renal failure and because of her dehydration issues and infections along with some other symptoms we will go ahead with the plan for weekly SQ fluids and B12 injections every other week.

Sadie seems to be having a good day today!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Sadie feels better soon.

I give Toby B-12 (cobalamin) injections every two weeks. He's such a good boy and lets me poke him, because he knows I'll treat him well right after with a nice Kong!


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Our cat had renal failure and we did subQ fluids for 3 1/2 years.
It started out twice a week and gradually progressed to twice a day, but she had a good quality of life.
Someone once told me to treat the cat, not the numbers (blood work).
That helped to put it in perspective toward the end.
The blood work may be terrible, but if the cat seems ok, then no worries.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

VickiR said:


> Our cat had renal failure and we did subQ fluids for 3 1/2 years.
> It started out twice a week and gradually progressed to twice a day, but she had a good quality of life.
> Someone once told me to treat the cat, not the numbers (blood work).
> That helped to put it in perspective toward the end.
> The blood work may be terrible, but if the cat seems ok, then no worries.


 I agree with the idea of treating the cat and not the numbers. In this case the numbers were not terrible but my cat was not doing well. Every time I took Sadie in she was dehydrated and needing fluids despite drinking tons of water and eating moist cat food. Each time she bounced back from acting lethargic after the fluids and I could tell she was feeling better. So we decided that it was time for Sadie to have that as part of her weekly routine.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So now I am having second thoughts about our plan with Sadie. I guess that is normal...I just hate to think of her as being old...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

How is your Sadie acting? Do you feel she is having quality of life? Many cats have been sustained years on SQ fluids. Do what feels right in your heart.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It does hurt to think of our cherished pets getting older.
I hope you and Sadie have a good day and you feel better about her treatment.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

My sister, Ronnie's cat, Jake, had kidney problems was on subQ fluids for 3 times a week and he survived for two years.
Praying for Sadie.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope Sadie is feeling better. 
Well, she is 18 years old, so she is an old cat. But, you are giving her a chance at a longer quality of life, that is a good thing!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sadie's quality of life is still really, really good. She sleeps and eats and snuggles with the dogs and with me. She lets me know with a loud MEOW when she is hungry or wants to be held. I just am not wild about poking her with a needle to give her fluids every week. I did this for a previous cat so I am familiar with the process but he was very easy. He would lay quietly in my lap and didn't even seem to feel the needle unless I hit the wrong spot. Sadie, however, is quite the wiggler so I don't expect her to be so easy. I give her first fluids tomorrow so we shall see. Last week it was done by the vet tech.
Sadie's life is good and as long as she is still enjoying being the princess around the house I will help her however I can...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

For the last 5 years, I have had 1-5 kitties on sub q fluids. They were all old, 17 -22 ,I always got at least one full year and in one case 3 extra years by keeping them on fluids. And it does make their quality of life so much better.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I think the fluids will help Sadie too. I was just worried that we may be starting them too soon since her lab values aren't terrible. I guess I am just thinking out loud. When I asked the vet what she would do if it were her cat, without hesitation, she said she would start her on fluids and B12 injections.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, today it did not go so well. It was my first day with Sadie that I needed to administer the fluids and I needed six hands but I only had my two. First ,when I tried to attach the needle I poked myself in the finger (ouch!). So I finally got everyting hooked up and inserted the needle while Sadie was resting. No problem there but I think the sensation of the fluids going in bothered her so she jumped up causing the needle to fall out and shoot fluids all over my lap top. I am still hoping that has no adverse effects on the machine.
So I tried again and again Sadie jumped up and knocked the needle out so I figured twice is enough for now. She didn't get enough fluids but I need to find a way to hold Sadie so she can't move around.
Like I said, I need six hands...<<sigh>>.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We always warm our fluids in a sink of warm water. They don't jump as much when the fluids start going in.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

You'll get the hang of it! You can also change the flow of the fluids which can also impact how the cat feels (too much too fast especially when the fluids are cold can be uncomfortable). There are a lot of YouTube videos that show different techniques.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> We always warm our fluids in a sink of warm water. They don't jump as much when the fluids start going in.


The vet tech suggested that I warm the fluids in the microwave at 30 min intervals but I was afraid I might burn her. I like your suggestion much better. I think I'll try that method next time.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, I am set on trying again this weekend and am hoping it goes better this time. It seems like it should be simple but by the time I figure out how to keep the bag of fluids above her and keep the needle from falling out she has scrambled off the table.
Just one of those things I need to get a system down to make it work...


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I administered the fluids in my bathroom, hung the bag from a hangar and the hangar from the towel rack--no way would I have been able to juggle the bag & keep the needle in.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I think sh will learn that she feels better after ... I can tell you that I generally didn't wait for the fluids to drop down... I would push the fluids in fairly quickly... it would leave a large lump of fluid that would go down over an hour or two... and it was done... we started maureen on fluids she was about 18 and it gave her about 6-8 mos after that... you will get hte hang of it and so will kitty


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We have a shower curtain rods over the sink as high up as it will go and then I bent a wire coat hanger to fit over the the and hang the bag on the hook part. The higher the bag the faster it will go in. On the really hard cats, I was able to get a vet tech to stop by my house on her way home and do it for me. I pay $10 a visit. Good luck


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, I had a better set-up tonight and felt more comfortable about the whole thing but I only ended up getting about half of the fluids in before she ran off and dislodged the needle.
I also need to give B12 through the fluid line but there is simply no way she will hold still long enough for that to happen so I injected it separately. I'm not sure if it is ok to give her the B12 that way but at the moment this seems to be the best way.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Do you have a friend that could come by and help? Offer dinner or something.
My daughter had to give fluids to her roommates cat last month. The roommate's boyfrined came by and held the cat, so it went well.


----------

